# Can someone make me a Clay Guida Sig?



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd really appreciate it if you could


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Won't happen until you do this.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37289-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mtxsub7 said:


> I'd really appreciate it if you could


wow that was fast :thumb02:


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

bah nevermind, i can't find any good pictures, if someone still wants to do it go ahead, I just wanted a few decent pictures with his name on it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Follow this template... http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37289-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html

You don't have to post pictures just say whatever the person can find but follow the correct format.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yea bud just follow the template it works alot better for everyone.


----------

